# New Style Sofa Air Beds Not Holding Air



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Is anyone having trouble with the new style sofa air beds not holding air? Both of mine (front sofa and rear bunk house) will not hold air through the night, to the point that you are all the way through and on the frame by morning. Have checked the "woosh" valves and both have the rubber seal and cant hear anything leaking on the beds. I'm still under warranty and will take the beds back to my dealer but just curious if anyone else has had problems or solutions or if this is a quality issue Keystone is going through.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine just went in for same problem, looks like the seams are leaking around the little divot area for mine.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

You can take the mattress to a swimming pool, fill it up with air and dip it into the pool to precisely locate leaks. Once the leaks are located, you can fix it with the same kit used for bicycle tires. That's how I fixed my leaky Coleman air mattress.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

What I have come to decide about the new air mattresses is this: In theory, they are a great idea. space saving, easy to pump up, etc. But in actuallity, they are not that great. Because its air, you will always be fighting the battle of inflation. Mine quit holding air as well. The hole was right in the middle of a "seam", down in a crevace, and even a heavy duty bicycle patch would not hold or work. It is out of the dealer warranty, and to replace it is $200. Not that bad, but heck, if I replace it, the same thing is most likely going to happen. See, they plan it this way. Anyhow, the dealer told me they recommend putting the air mattress in a bag after each use and not to roll it up with the couch. I can understand that. But, the dealer is also the one that sold me the unit with the mattress folded up in the couch. Not too smart I don't think. Or are they?? I'm just going to Wal-Mart and buying a $50 air mattress that does the same thing. That way when it punctures again, and i can't patch it, i'll only have $50 in it, not $200!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

we used ours for the first time over the weekend and it deflated. Kept waking up and re inflating. Piece of junk. I am out of warranty. probably never use it again anyhow, but still stupid.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

If you are out of warranty and want to attempt to repair your mattress, I have a product to recommend...

http://www.mcnett.com/Seam-Grip-Seam-Sealer-Outdoor-Repair-P133.aspx

Its called Seam Grip. Its usually found at outdoor recreation stores. I have used it on a couple of air mattresses and it has worked great! Just my .02cents to try to help out.

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

An easier way to find very small leaks is to put some (1 cup) of soapy water in then inflate the mattress. Flip it around a bit and even the smallest leaks will be visible.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

My BIL has an old camper with this issue. His solution is to pour a small amount of Thompsons Water Seal inside the air mattress and run it around inside. It has held up well and stays flexible.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

When you say "new style", are they any different than the ones they sold in '09?

I have 2 in the 300BH - going strong. I (well, Keystone) had to replace BOTH of them in the first 3 months, but since learned how to avoid damage. Basically, when the mattress folds up in the couch, the stress points tear small holes in the plastic. Keystone does recommend removing the mattress each time the couch is closed, which is nuts. When we fold up the couch, I make sure to tuck it in the void space behind the couch - especially the pump and valve areas. Sometimes we leave the middle of the mattress in the folding part of the couch, but make sure it is never pinched at the sides. We're on our third season now with the (replacement) air mattresses and they're doing fine - both hold air over a 3-4 day trip well.


----------

